# Minimum Requirements for a Betta



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

The latest project I am undertaking (besides 4 AP classes and a firework show lol) is building a tank. I've wanted to build a tank for a while now, and I've also wanted a betta. I used to have a tank with zebra danios when I was little, but I quickly forgot about them. When I moved, though, I also got a betta for some reason and not too long after that fish came back into my life, this time to stay. So for that reason, I think a betta would be great to symbolize a new step in my hobby. 
So, the tank I want to build would be a 16x6x8 (3.3 gallons) tank that would also serve as a vase and candle holder.









As for safety, I have worked that out. The vase part is sketchy, but I think what I will do is plant bamboo in pots on either side and put a candle holder in the middle. 

So the only problem that remains (besides getting glass lol) is whether it would be enough for a betta. I don't want to do any filtration, but maybe a bubbler would look concealed in the bamboo. Heating I also don't want for aesthetic purposes, as the tank would be a table centerpiece. The room it would be in pretty much never drops below 72 degrees. And again, there's always a candle if the fish gets cold :lol:

So, is it good? 3 gallons is enough, but would no filtration or heating be alright?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok.....for starters ; you do understand that despite what the stores and other folks may do ; bettas really do need temps well above 68 or so degrees...yes the room may7 stay at 72 but water temps run a bit cooler...76-78 would be a minimum....and forget about the candle for heat...you can't keep it lit permanently....the yoyo effect will kill the fish...

while the bamboo is nice ; it is not an aquatic plant....no filtration in such a small tank is not such a good idea....the stability of the water parameters just isn't there....the tank could possibly crash within a few hours .....

but.....on the positive side....as i always tell folks.....this is your project...your work...you time...your money....your fish....it is for you to do what pleases you.....
what other think is not applicable.....


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, so filter should be used. As for bamboo, I know it isn't aquatic. That's why the leaves would be emersed. The candle for heat- I was just joking about that. You of all people should get jokes  

I need to figure out the filtering and heating problem now...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can always get a small under gravle heater. And a small filter off of eBay could work and will be vary cheap. Other then that, the candle would worry me. Wax dripping into the water that type of thing. Other then that I think the tank would be a great table peice.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

The candle holder would be substantially wider than the candle itself to catch any dripping wax and it would be elevated out of the water to keep from warming it. My only problem with filters and heaters is the fact that they require electricity, which in turn requires a cord. Now... I remember reading that fish don't need filters to run 24/7. What if I just ran the filter at night and took it out during the day? I would keep it in water to preserve the bacteria, of course.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I personally would not bother with a filter for a betta tank. Especially if you have enough bamboo water quality should not be an issue.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I only have a small heater on my betta tank. Now it's only a 2 gallon, the water looks nasty after 3 days of cleaning I hold off to clean it every 5 days. Keep that in mind of your going filter less. I'm looking into getting rid of my betta and tank because I can't keep up with all the tanks and I hate making it suffer threw 100% water changes every 5 days. If u have a small table or something you can drill a hole for the cords. Or use the tank on a end table. You could just hide the cord behind the tank and run the cord on the backside of the tank. Also there are some pretty small ones out there that can work for this. Just keep your options open or just stick to water changes at the min of once a week.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Why not place like a ridge around the candle, just to be sure about wax...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cory....how many tanks do you have that you can't keep up with them ?
i used to run a bunch of tanks by myself while working 12 hour shifts at my job....
apparently your betta tank isn't filtered or you wouldn't be having to do 100% water changes every few days...
maintainance is much easier if you set up an organized system for them...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

With the not keeping up with water changes, I don't see how that would be a problem. Of course, if one starts to slack, things go downhill quickly. But two minutes every day to just replace some water isn't too big of a deal, in my opinion. 
For the candle holder, I will be buying that. So that means I have a lot to choose from and can pick out the safest one. I also have a few at home in which the candle is enclosed in a bubble, so absolutely no way whatsoever for wax to escape.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I now have 4 tanks running not including the betta tank while working 9 hour days on top of to many other projects. My betta tank is not filtered I want to get rid of it or I want to switch to a 5 gallon filtered tank for it. On days for water changes it feels like a job itself walking threw my house with 5 gallon buckets of water.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

in 1975 i was working 12 hours a day ; 7 days a week..i was very active in the cleveland aquarium society...i maintained 6 aquariums weekly in the offices of doctors and lawyers.
i maintained about 40 tanks at my parents home across town...i also maintained 100 tanks where i lived...at almost any given time you could walk into my basement and find between 2000-5000 fish......a lot of hard work ; but i enjoyed it.....i used a garden hose to syphon the tanks...i got tired of the buckets...up until this past year i never really had any help with the tanks...now my fiance and i are running about 70 of them in our basement...
like i said..i had everything pretty well organized and simplified...sitting down and figuring out the best way for you will help a lot...the easier and more simpkified you make it ; the more enjoyable it will be for you.....
i am a believer in filtered tank...they are much easier to maintain....i an not very good with all the scientific stuff..not a biologist or anything...so i would rather not take the risk involved with not filtering a tank....

iheart....i like your design...and i think 3 gallons would be fine....ebay has some very nice undergravel filters that would work great for your needs....you can also buy 5 or 10 watt heaters but they are not controllable..why i said a 25 watt....you can hide it behind some plants even.....not so sure about the betta though...why not try for some convicts......lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say you should get a heater. The candle holder is creative, but what if the wax drips into the tank? 3.3 gallons would be good for a betta. Without a filter, I would recommend water changes once every 3 days at minimum. That or you could suck out 3 turkey baster fulls each day so that it doesn't stress the fish out.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

lohachata said:


> in 1975 i was working 12 hours a day ; 7 days a week..i was very active in the cleveland aquarium society...i maintained 6 aquariums weekly in the offices of doctors and lawyers.
> i maintained about 40 tanks at my parents home across town...i also maintained 100 tanks where i lived...at almost any given time you could walk into my basement and find between 2000-5000 fish......a lot of hard work ; but i enjoyed it.....i used a garden hose to syphon the tanks...i got tired of the buckets...up until this past year i never really had any help with the tanks...now my fiance and i are running about 70 of them in our basement...
> like i said..i had everything pretty well organized and simplified...sitting down and figuring out the best way for you will help a lot...the easier and more simpkified you make it ; the more enjoyable it will be for you.....
> i am a believer in filtered tank...they are much easier to maintain....i an not very good with all the scientific stuff..not a biologist or anything...so i would rather not take the risk involved with not filtering a tank....
> ...


Wow 70 tanks!! I could not picture cleaning 10 lol. It's a huge hassle for me to clean my tanks as it is. My girlfriend can't do it because she's pregnante now and can not help with the water changes. So I'm crap out of luck with help. Also it's hard for me to lift the buckets threw the house because I was in a bad motorcycle accident witch left me with a broken hip and knee a couple years ago, so after the tanks get cleaned I just want to lay in bed all day. I go to work and lay in bed after because of the bad pains I have. I also am forced to take pain meds witch makes it even harder for me to do because my body does not have the full strength I should have. So just basically makes me slower at doing it. 

Now back in topic I'd like to set up a filtered 5g for my betta. And tips on filters for them? 
Also are you running all freshwater or saltwater also? I've been thinking about setting up a small saltwater tank for a while now. 
And one more thing what is the type of food you have in your sig? I googled it and came up with nothing.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for the 5 i would suggest using a sponge filter..one of the triangular corner types..you can even bury them under the gravel.....

as far as i am concerned there are only 2 idiots on this site that i would go to for really good saltwater advice and info...they are fishfirst and funlad.....fishfirst would have the most experience as he has worked in the industry...

i sell a number of foods...flakes sticks...bytes....and of course Plecocaine....great food...if you go up to the vendors area you can see what i sell and the prices as well...
if you want to check my feedback on aquabid here it is....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?1&1&vfb&Lohachata


i even have some customers here on FF......


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Seriously just get a lot of plants in it and put a lamp over it. It will still have perfect water quality after a week >.< If you don't believe me then get a filter, turn it off and see how long it tanks for ammonia to show. There is also nothing wrong with 100% water changes on a betta tank but I doubt it would need anything like that. 50% weekly and it should be fine IMO. If you want to add some cool plants Forget-me-nots are a great bog plant I have grown in a paludarium before. 

Cory1990- you need a hose. Water changes shouldn't involve buckets lol. You can sit down and watch the tank as it refills. Then make that mad dash to turn off the water because you forgot you were refilling the tank and its about to overflow. :fish:


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol I know I need a hose badly after I just set up another 55 with 5 gallon buckets it really sucked. And since I have to limit myself on what I can carry I was only able to fill them half way :/. But the last 4 buckets I forced myself threw full buckets. 
As for the hose I have no hook ups so I would also need a faucet that would allow one. I was just telling my girlfriend that I desperately need one lol. I only change water in the 55s once a month, the tens it's half changes once every 3 weeks. One 55 has two 60g filters on them with me hoping water doesn't get filthy as fast. And the 10g tanks have filters for 20g so they don't get so bad. I've looked into sponge filters for my betta I just need to get around to getting a new tank set up for him, because the tank I have now has no room for a filter. It's one of the longer betta tanks rather then deep. I love having it because it sits directly above my tv on a small shelf (I have already wrecked one 40" tv from it falling) now its screwed into the wall lol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

do you have a kitchen sink ? you can buy adaptors to go from the sink fawcet to the garden hose...i also made a set up from 1/2" PVC for filling...kind of like a hook you can hang on the edge of the tank and it has a valve to turn it on and off so you don't have to run back and forth...for syphoning get a python.....they are awesome...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've tried to find the adapter but there's nothing that fits on my sink, also loha I've added a comment to your vender page. If you have not seen that. 

Anyways after messing with this thread I'm off to clean the betta tank yet again :/


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Use your shower then. I use to attach to a sink before I moved. In my current apartment I use the shower and prefer it a lot over the sink. You might need a wrench to get the shower head off the first time if its been on there for years and years. It helps to take the shower head with you as well to make sure the fitting you get matches. I drain the tanks into the tub then only attach it to the shower when I am filling. I run the water through the tub first to temp match it then pull the pin to switch it to the shower. The shower/tub has a lot more pressure then a sink does so you do have to watch out about that. I run it no more then 1/2 way open. Fully open shot the hose out of the tank lol. The vinyl hose is cheap to get at any home store, fleet farm sells it by the foot for about 30 cents. The other end is connected to a regular gravel vac. Its maybe 40 feet long and I spent $12 on it not counting the gravel vac. Its simply just some vinyl tubing, hose clamps, adapter for shower pipe, and hose to hose connector. But it make a world of difference! 

Pythons work too but are crazily overpriced IMO. 










I like your idea loha. I have a 2nd hand canister filter too that is missing the quick disconnect/shut-off valves. I have been looking for small ball valves to use on it. I'm sure the plumbing ones I find will work, but even the 1/2" ones look huge lol.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have no idea why I never thought of that! Great idea. It's now 2:15 and I can't go rip my shower head off but I can deffinantly see that working for me. Best idea over heard all day!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Loha: I think I'll just be one of those hypocritical children who rant about how others don't listen to advice, then I'll go and not listen to your advice and do my own thing >.<
Just for some closure to my part of this thread, I'll give you my final decision as to what to do. 
3.3 gallon tank
1 candle holder (made sure that it is completely safe for the fish)
2 bamboo "cups/bowls" whatever they're called lol 
Also, in the bamboo holder things, I think I'll plant some forget-me-nots. They look really pretty and it's a very neat idea!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i'm tellin on you.......lol


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha very funny 
One last thing... I researched bog plants and now have a few ideas I'm throwing around. Calla lilies especially stick out in my mind, probably because I feel like those arrow shaped leaves I keep seeing around lakes are calla lilies and I really want to dig one up and have it at home. Also, aquatic mint is interesting and my mom loves mint, so I was thinking maybe it would be nice to plant some mint for her and incorporate it into my hobby, as now that I'm pushing 5 aquariums she is starting to get sore about it again.
However, would mint be poisonous to fish?

Actually, those arrow shaped leaves might be Giant Arrowhead or something else... Darn it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

People, wax is nothing but a large carbon chain. Even if it gets into the tank (which it shouldn't assuming that the candle holder doesn't break), the tank will be perfectly fine. 

Looks like a great design, what program did you use?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i heart......try this place for a couple of ideas...

http://www.lilyblooms.com/hardy-plants-c-1_6.html


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> People, wax is nothing but a large carbon chain. Even if it gets into the tank (which it shouldn't assuming that the candle holder doesn't break), the tank will be perfectly fine.
> 
> Looks like a great design, what program did you use?


Depends on what kind of candle you are talking about wax, paraffin, soy. There's so many different kinds I can not list them all. My mom does candles and some wax can be vary bad for your water. And a lot of the over the counter Candles have a lot of different stuff added. Also the additives such as the smells they add. 

Should never be a problem if you never light the candle and only have it for looks


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, enough with the darn candle! Lol. It will be lit, it will look good, and it will be FINE.  Obviously, a scented candle dripping into the aquarium could be dangerous, and even if a regular candle dripped in, the fish could eat it. However, the candle won't drip into the water!!! It's like saying "your airconditioner could blow up, so be super careful." Yes, it could, and that's why we don't do stupid things with it. But what are the chances of something happening if the item is treated correctly?

Loha: And here I was thinking that maybe this project would be easier, since I already had it planned out and so there wouldn't be so much stuff to choose from >.<

Funlad: Thanks! And I used Google Sketch-Up.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry lol I wasn't trying to argue with you, just saying it would not be good. I see no problem if you light it on occasion just don't burn it for hours on end. Don't get me wrong I love the whole idea. I think you should put 1 emergency candle with a cup type holder. Would make it super nice for a coffee table or center peice for a kitchen table. 

I'm vary interested in seeing how this project turns out. And I think I would love one also to set up on top of my tv 

Anyways good luck with the project and hurry up and build it! I want to see how it turns out.

I also think if it's still a betta tank to get a nice full grown betta, then put in marbles for substrate. Just a idea


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha I wasn't accusing you  I'm getting frustrated with how slow this is going, but I can't find glass! Grrrr. I've added a few more ideas to my mental list. I like the marble idea. I might do either just plain glass marbles or small stones. Also, the candle might just end up being a tea candle in a cup style holder. Maybe. We'll see if I can find anything else, but if I don't then it'll be the tea candle. So now the next post about this that I make will hopefully be that I started it


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I know Manards has the glass you could use, also it's a good idea to do the tea candle. They make light up false tea light candles also you could keep that on for hours and hours at night. They also flicker like a real candle burning. My mom uses them on her craft projects. But enough about that keep us posted with how it goes!


----------

